# Reo: I Put The Magnet In Backwards...



## devdev

Ok so the little magnet on the door popped out. Not an issue, it has done it once before.

I popped it back in, but the polarity was the wrong way up. Now the door doesn't secure properly.

Anyone got a bright way I can remove it and turn it around?

Have tried tapping it against a steel bar, but its not budging....


----------



## eviltoy

Hahaha same story here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@devdev & @eviltoy suggest you take a "stronger" magnet like you get in a hard disk drive and remove with opposite polarity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Acetone, if you glued it in. WARNING - acetone will damage the coating of your Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

I didn't glue it luckily, just pressed it in quite firmly.

Only have one magnet of that sort of strength lying around. Going to see what I can do

Will report back. Thanks @Matthee and @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I took an old Hard Drive apart the other night, just to get the magnet out. And boy is that thing strong. I needed to use my vise grip to pull it off my safe door, which was the first thing I tested it on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Those cheap gum balls work well, just chew it a bit, put it on the magnet and then put a metal rod on the other side, let the gum dry and pull, to get the magnet off the gum just soak it in warm water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev

Banged it hard on the edge of a table and it came out. Popped it back in with a tiny dab of "No more nails" and left it to dry for an hour. All fine now.

Also finally popped in the Subohm kit, and built a para coil - wow, its like a whole new device

Reactions: Like 4


----------

